# baby bettas together?



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

i just got these two baby female bettas today and wanted to know if it's ok to rase them together in a large tank?:betta:


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Depends on their sex. Two females would be fine. Males always need to be kept in separate tanks. They will fight if together when they get older.

have a blessed day

As an after thought. Maybe if the tank were very large ( 55 to 75) and heavily planted, two males might be ok. They would need plenty of hiding spots and maybe a foliage barrier between them.


----------



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

they are both female


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

If they are babies, how do you know they are female? Young males can look like females up until they start to get fin growth. 


I personally would not because even if they are females you will need five to spread impending aggression.


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

I do not suggest keeping any bettas together in groups of less than 5 and that is ONLY females. Since your bettas are babies, then I do not think it is a good idea since you can't tell the sex of the fish at the moment.


----------



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

both of them have egg spots


----------

